# cant attach photos in thread



## srcampbell1975 (Sep 12, 2012)

my posting rules state that i may not post attachments.... how can that be changed or can it??:scratchhead: TIA


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response. I think you need to be a member (after 30 posts) before you can post pictures.

Sorry, but it keeps crazy porn spammers off the site.


----------



## srcampbell1975 (Sep 12, 2012)

Ah ok. Makes since. Thanks for the reply 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

